# Looking For Baytril Or Enroxil



## Pixie (Sep 26, 2002)

Does anyone know where online I can buy this without a Rx ?? I used to get it online now I cant even find enroxil. I am looking for a 5% solution injectable.

Otherwise what would be a comparable drug ?

~ Pixie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have a look here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/resources-for-prescription-meds-w-out-prescription-31594.html

Ciprofloxacin (for humans) is a good alternative and it can be purchased without a prescription from a Mexican pharmacy.

Terry


----------

